# Surf wading Galveston near water tower 6/6



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Going surf wading at daylight tomorrow, will have lures, bait, and pole in the water as sun is coming up.
Anyone want to go??? Call me @ 832-704-0687 
Victor


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Wish I was off work tomorrow. I would have been there.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

LingKiller said:


> Going surf wading at daylight tomorrow, will have lures, bait, and pole in the water as sun is coming up.
> Anyone want to go??? Call me @ 832-704-0687
> Victor


you aint got time fo dat,lol


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Got swamped by waves on beech, had a nice fish on first cast, it was pulling drag and thenhook pulled. Latch on bait bucket feel off and waves took all the .net and almost got my cap and sunglasses.
Not to be outdone or discouraged (hard headed) I bought more bait and ended up wading bay side at mouth of Offats. Waded neck deep to reef and walked out 300 yards. Caught one trout 20" and a sunburn. Trout was released and still have sunburn.... Lol...
Good day peaceful, and serene...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... but it was a day spent on the water.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good day of fishing to me!!!


----------

